

Show HN: Stripe Customer Info inside Gmail - alooPotato
https://github.com/InboxSDK/stripe-for-gmail

======
alooPotato
We wrote this Gmail extension to use internally here at Streak. Super helpful
for email customer support so we can see their billing history while emailing
them as well as indicators in our inbox so we know which emails are with paid
customers.

EDIT: direct download to extension here:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stripe-for-
gmail/d...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stripe-for-
gmail/dhnddbohjigcdbcfjdngilgkdcbjjhna)

~~~
timdorr
How is InboxSDK coming along? I'd love to follow along with development if you
guys have any sort of open source repo.

~~~
alooPotato
Its going well and we're pretty close to doing a show HN on it. Have a few
companies using it production with hundreds of thousands of users and we're
really close to opening it up to anyone.

~~~
dugmartin
This is very cool. Thanks for doing this. I looked through Streak's code
several few months ago while noodling with my own Gmail extension idea and the
crazy hacks required just to get the thread id is amazing. By "we're really
close to opening it up to anyone" do you mean the info on the site I found
([http://www.inboxsdk.com/docs/](http://www.inboxsdk.com/docs/)) is going to
be invalidated?

~~~
alooPotato
not invalidated, but we'll start giving out API keys soon. If you don't have
one yet, email me at aleem at streak and I'll hook you up with one that will
work in production going forward...

------
sean_lynch
This is awesome, really want to see more of gmail become a platform.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Only if its easy to migrate. Now that Elasticsearch has come a long way, I
could see someone writing something similar to Graylog (which sits on top of
ES, for app/ops logging data), but for email (frontend interface, ingester for
mail through SMTP and new REST mail protocols).

~~~
tomashertus
What about something like this: [https://pistats.io/](https://pistats.io/)

This is my side project, basically I think that there is space for analytic
tool on the top of email(GMail in this case). Because our emails contains much
more useful data than we use. The stripe is one of examples.

~~~
davidu
Without the gmail API limiting inbox search access to a particular filter (eg,
"any email from uber.com"), there's no way people should be building a
business this way...

opening your inbox up to random third parties is a disaster.

and frankly, I expect google to cut this form of access off, or severely limit
it in the future.

~~~
tomashertus
Well I can't other than agree with you. When I was doing research on this
particular use case I was surprised that GMail APIs are open like this.

It was my priority to ensure that we are looking just for specific filter and
I touch only emails from Uber and Lyft.

GMail API developers should definitely consider adding this kind of
granularity to the system. I think it would allow to build much more
sophisticated and trustworthy application.

~~~
davidu
Yep. I tried to write my comment in a way that wasn't calling you out at all
-- but really google for allowing this kind of unfettered or controlled
access. :-)

I've no doubt you would do great things and get much greater adoption in a
better API-enabled inbox. :-)

------
webbruce
This is super awesome

